# In-Dash Screen



## mistertrip (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey, I searched a little on the forum about this and couldn't find anything, and it may be silly to even try, but I thought I'd ask and see if anyone's seen anything like this. I was thinking of a good place to put a screen and maintain a more or less stock look in my 05 specv. In the dash, there's a flip-up storage and I was wondering if there's a kit anywhere, or if anyone's done any kind of fab that would allow you to put a screen there somehow. Maybe on some rails so it slides forward when you open the thing. Or an install kit you put in place of the flip up lid to add a screen and hide wires behind it?

If anyone has any suggestions, please let me know.


----------

